# Some one else is feeding the pigeons now :(



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep you read the title right,

The only problem is I wanted to feed them the other day and he stuffed them all with bread some of it was even stale  

I brought a huge bag of corn and a brand new bag of hole wheat bread, yet not one pigeon came to me when I threw some down not one I was so upset gee wizz.. lol I waited all day to feed them geuss ill have to wake up realy early to feed them before that man comes and hopefuly the pigeons will want an early breakfast.  

Sure he's trying to feed these birds and probably thinks good of it but
I dont think so much bread is good for them espeacaily if it has gone bad.

He also keeps feeding all the geese and there is clearly a ''DO NOT FEED GEESE'' sign with the reasons why for migration ect.. now every winter more geese will stay and ducks because of this and its not good if they all depend on him.

Ill try to get some photos of the pigeons I ''used'' to feed alot I dont know what to do besides go there before that man does im too shy to say anything him he might call me a some punk or somthing trying to bother him.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep, I have that problem too. Someone comes along and feeds Garye and friends and then when I come along, they stick their beaks up at it. They're too full! So I don't bother giving them anything when they're like that.

I guess we have to "share" our friends every now and then.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Looking on the bright side:

I'd be comforted by the fact that someone else is trying to help out the flock. They may not be feeding the best food, but it's nice to know that the flock may have someone else to depend on for a helping hand, in the event that maybe I was away or something happened that would prevent me from showing up.

Linda


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Looking on the bright side:
> 
> I'd be comforted by the fact that someone else is trying to help out the flock. They may not be feeding the best food, but it's nice to know that the flock may have someone else to depend on for a helping hand, in the event that maybe I was away or something happened that would prevent me from showing up.
> 
> Linda


Yes im happy to see that someone else loves pigeons like me but,

can't that stale bread hurt them or make them sick? I sure would never feed my pigeons old hard bread.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Christina,

I don't think it can make them sick if it's something they eat now and then.

I think a steady diet of just white bread (stale or not) would not be good for their health because it would just be empty calories....no real nutrition.

It's a good thing that they have you to depend on for the good stuff!

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

christina11 said:


> I brought a huge bag of corn and a brand new bag of hole wheat bread, yet not one pigeon came to me when I threw some down not one I was so upset gee wizz.. lol I waited all day to feed them geuss ill have to wake up realy early to feed them before that man comes and hopefully the pigeons will want an early breakfast.
> 
> Sure he's trying to feed these birds and probably thinks good of it but
> I don't think so much bread is good for them especially if it has gone bad.


The gentleman probably has good intentions Christina, and means well, and may not know that the bread is empty calories.

I never knew any better prior to 2003 and fed the wild birds and ducks bread as well. I know better now, thanks to this great site and members, but maybe you can approach him in a polite way. Example:

"Hi Sir, I see you like pigeons too!"

"I have some corn and grain here, and they really love this stuff, would you like to have some to feed them?"

It might just work?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...

I have had trouble educating my neighbor who shares the large courtyard here with me.

We get along well and like eachother, and he never thought about pigeons at all.

He does Auto repair, and he was very impressed with how it is 'my' wild/feral flock almost never gets a single poop on any of his customer's Cars.

Even the customers sometimes walk over and we end up talking about Pigeons, and they say the same thing, or more or less "Wow, all these Pigeons here and not one poop on my new Saturn!" and it all has a nice vibe and is fun.

His friends come over often, and they all ended up liking Pigeons as well, and will come over and remark about this one being Amathyst color, that one pale grey, this one has a limp...various things...nice people...all from Nigeria.

Anyway, neighbor mechanic fellow, he keeps feeding them all the time, Tortillas, Bean Burritos, Chineese food from take out, fried chicken, all kinds of wierd stuff...and I keep telling him, "No! If you want to feed them, buy them SEEDS!!!!!"

Lol...

Oh golly...

Years now, and he still secretely believes, that the Pigeons eat all this people food junk, so he keeps feeding them stuff like that when I am not looking...

He really likes them...!

He means well...

I just wish he would get Seeds for them...!


I try...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

* Phil, you made a very good point here and the lack of education is the KEY here. You presented your story in a most humorous way and I just love the way you present them, but, I think Christina, or ANYONE for that matter can help educate those that are somewhat fond of pigeons and want to give them a little help by sharing their burrito or what not, by steering them in the right direction of grain and seeds. At the very least,black sunflower seeds or wild bird seed is better than what some people give them.

A neighborhood girl, age 11 came over today after my 12 year old granddaughter invited her over to see our pigeons. I took them in the coop, and she was surprised at the shelf full of different seeds,grains, ACV,supplements,corn, lentils, split dried green peas,safflower, sunflower, peanuts, and unsalted raw sunflower seeds...all in different sealed jars, lined up like an old time general store. She asked, "Do they really eat all that?!?"

My grand daughter, Des, chuckled and explained how some of them like various seeds and some like them all. I allowed her to hand feed the calmer pigeons we have and it was a real treat for her. 

She wants to come back next Sunday to get some more "education". *]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, Phil, some people just seem set in their ways! The GOOD news is he's not ANTI-pigeons!

Mmmm, Victor...I sense a future pijie gal in the making and having her very own one of these days...


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Oye...
> 
> Anyway, neighbor mechanic fellow, he keeps feeding them all the time, Tortillas, Bean Burritos, Chineese food from take out, fried chicken, all kinds of wierd stuff...and I keep telling him, "No! If you want to feed them, buy them SEEDS!!!!!"
> 
> ...



Maybe they are Chinese owls, or Mexican tumblers .....LOL!!

PINEY


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

question, what is good to feed them if you are pretty poor and cant afford fancy stuff???? i try to get day old wheat bread, but a lot of people feed them potato chips and all kinds of weird cr*p!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

xxmoxiexx said:


> question, what is good to feed them if you are pretty poor and cant afford fancy stuff???? i try to get day old wheat bread, but a lot of people feed them potato chips and all kinds of weird cr*p!!!!!


Actually pigeon feed is not all that expensive xxmoxiexx.

If you have a feed store where you live, you can get several pounds for $3.00 for a sack of the mix.

If you have a pet store like Pet-co you can get a medium bag of pigeon dove mix by Kaytee for around $3.59.

As a real economy way to go, Wild bird mix can easily be purchased at most super marts for a couple of dollars.

Lentils...a bag goes for 88 cents, as does a bag of dried split green peas. Both of these found at the bag bean section of the grocery store .
as well .

The small pop corn, uncooked raw kernels, a good winter treat , well it sells real cheap for a good size bag.

My pigeons eat well and healthy. I would not call it fancy stuff. They get a good variety at a good price.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Victor. what's with the spider?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Alvin~

I borrowed her from one of the pigeon loft discussions we were recently having about spiders in pigeon housing.

Tis the season...you know...

HALLOWEEN!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I agree with Little Bird here. Think about it. You would love to eat Fillet Mingeon, on a bed of butter mixed mashed potatoes, with a side of garden vegetables (in season) and onion gravy smothered mushrooms.

But if the difference is between eating, and not eating...a bag of potato chips, and a soda will get you through a couple of hours.

Any food is better then no food. So every calorie you can spare, is one that keeps the pijie alive until tommorrow.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Victor said:


> Hi Alvin~
> 
> I borrowed her from one of the pigeon loft discussions we were recently having about spiders in pigeon housing.
> 
> ...



Yep its just around the block (Or should I say coop  ),

I want to dress as a pirate or jail person lol.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Little Bird,

I was the one that said plain white bread would be considered empty calories. Just wanted to say that I meant that from a nutritional standpoint. It'll keep you alive, but if that's really all someone eats (human or bird), I'm sure after awhile some health problems would surface from nutritional deficiencies.

But, having said that, I DO agree with you and also Alvin. If bread is all one can feed, it's better than nothing. I'd rather see them get just bread, if that's all there is available, than see them go hungry.

Thanks for looking out for our ferals.

Linda


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what about hard uncooked white rice?? not me, but this old guy feeds them that and i dont want to say anything and offend him if im not sure????
i posted another thread about the rice but thought i'd ask here too?? 
i mean, i guess better than nothing but someone else that comes by the pidgey's in the morning before me says she finds a dead one a week and thought that could be it, i sAID it could be A MILLION DIFFERENT THINGS, but, im asking, right????


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Moxie, uncooked white rice is definitely not good for pigeons. Wild rice would be ok but plain bird seed is the best. Awhile back, at weddings, people would throw rice out and now many throw out bird seed instead.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Organic brown rice is okay, as long as it is only 2 percent of the whole pigeon mix, and it should be uncooked.


----------

